# Have you used any illegal drugs?



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

This poll is anonymous. I haven't done anything farther than marijuana, which I smoked with my friends back in college.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

I have not done drugs except weed.. I´d like to try ecstasy but none of that highly addictive stuff.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Nothing except weed, and I don't plan on smoking it anymore because it makes me depressed and it's expensive and kind of gross and obviously not great for health. I'd try shrooms if I got a chance, but I'm not touching any of the hardcore stuff that's addictive.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

I have done some of them.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I've never done anything beside chocolate. I'm not into those stuff.


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

I've tried marijuana, ecstasy and dmt.
I've smoked weed many times in the past, now I do it occasionally. Ecstasy I tried 3 times and dmt once. Anyway i'm not really around people who do them often and I guess it's better.
For me, weed is really good once in a while.:wink:


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

You left out mushrooms. And they were, by far, much better than pot ever was. Pot always put me in a really crappy introspective negative mindset and made me miserable. Shrooms made me laugh almost uncontrollably. It was great. Though there was a minute there where my friend was being a dickhead and I had a panic attack and had to talk myself out of attacking him. Other than that, it was great.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Just weed, but I haven't smoked weed in about a little over a year. I would like to try Shrooms or LSD at some point.


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

Weed, Amphetamine, LSD but the worst thing I've ever tried was heroin. It made me really sick. Stay away from it!


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

No, and with my luck, if I tried I would get caught and go to jail for possession.


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

No, and I won't be.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I was on steroids, but it wasn't really illegal because I was prescribed them by my doctor after a solid 40% of my body was covered in poison ivy.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

I've dabbled in quite a few, but never gotten in to any, or gotten much out them for that matter (except for mushrooms).


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Mary jane Skunk. The only one. Didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Morrissey (Feb 17, 2013)

Only weed, too scared to try anything else.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Weed. 

I was given steroids for 3 days by the doctor when I had some horrible meningitis so that's legal. 
They also gave me codeine for the pain, and I ended up getting _very_ addicted. 
Don't mess with pain-killers. I'm still trying to recover from that. :bored:


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Havent done any and I dont plan too (**DRUGS ARE BAAAADDDDDDZZZZ**). 
[Lawl @Wonszu! (I hope there is no hidden meaning to chocolate... :frustrating Chocolate is my life :kitteh:]


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

PaladinRoland said:


> Havent done any and I dont plan too (**DRUGS ARE BAAAADDDDDDZZZZ**).
> [Lawl @_Wonszu_! (I hope there is no hidden meaning to chocolate... :frustrating Chocolate is my life :kitteh:]


No hidden messages, I just love chocolate to much for my own good xD


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

*No drugs.*


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

dave.o said:


> I've dabbled in quite a few, but never gotten in to any, or gotten much out them for that matter (except for mushrooms).


What did you get out of mushrooms? I came out of it a bit more confident and less afraid of confrontation. It's easier to say things I would not want to have said before, and to stick up for myself and put my own feelings above others'.



Northcrest said:


> Just weed, but I haven't smoked weed in about a little over a year. I would like to try Shrooms or LSD at some point.


I'd recommend it, but make sure you have a controlled environment, happy and healthy mindset, and someone on speed-dial to come chill you out or calm you down (or just keep you company) if you need. I'd recommend reading about it on Erowid


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

No, I don't like the idea of having my mind clouded and being impaired in such a way that I have less control over my actions.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I have done most drugs but now just weed occasionally.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

ecstasy, mdma, poppers, speed, i smoke marijuana on a weekly basis (although cutting back)

AND most important of all, the beautiful psilocybin mushroom (nature's medicine).


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I ate some hash brownies/cookies & occasionally smoked marijuana during my senior year of high school. I've never had an addictive personality, the marijuana was merely experimentation to satisfy my curiosity.
I haven't consumed anything illegal since those days.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Aww, no crackheads?

I've only smoked weed (or had it in edibles), but I haven't done it in a year and a half (sometimes it was great, but there were 3 separate occasions when I had way too much and lost grip with reality, so if I ever do it again it will be after it's legalized in my state and I know what strain I'm getting).

I'm really sensitive to everything (I get white girl wasted off of 2 glasses of wine) so I don't think I would even enjoy those harder drugs. The only other thing I would ever consider doing off that list is amphetamine, but that's because I'm pretty sure I have ADD so I might want to try that as prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## ItsFrodo (Jan 19, 2014)

I have tried psilocybin truffels and marijuana, but since both are legal in my country I guess I have to answer "no" in the poll.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Dis bitch is clean.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Haven't touched drugs in years, but I did some as a teenager. Was particularly partial to cocaine 

Those were some pretty crazy days, would never go back!


----------



## FullmetalHeart (Dec 24, 2013)

No, and I never will


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

> I'd recommend it, but make sure you have a controlled environment, happy and healthy mindset, and someone on speed-dial to come chill you out or calm you down (or just keep you company) if you need. I'd recommend reading about it on Erowid


Yeah thanks, I've done my research and got the same information. I almost had the oppurtunity to get shrooms back in November, but my connect bailed on me. I will probably try again later and find someone more reliable.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I've smoked weed, snorted coke, popped molly and eaten mushrooms. I think drugs can make life interesting if used appropriately.

*“If the doors of perception were cleansed every thing would appear to man as it is, Infinite. For man has closed himself up, till he sees all things thro' narrow ****** of his cavern.”*
-William Blake


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

William I am said:


> What did you get out of mushrooms? I came out of it a bit more confident and less afraid of confrontation. It's easier to say things I would not want to have said before, and to stick up for myself and put my own feelings above others'.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend it, but make sure you have a controlled environment, happy and healthy mindset, and someone on speed-dial to come chill you out or calm you down (or just keep you company) if you need. I'd recommend reading about it on Erowid



It got made me realise I wasn't happy living the way I was at the time, it got me moving in the right direction.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Weed, MDMA, amphetamines, mushrooms, cocaine, and various assorted pills. Mushrooms and weed are by far my favorite, though I gotta say I like uppers more than downers (ironically, the uppers in low amounts actually calm me down). Pain killers are my least favorite, though I did have one of the best experiences on Codeine. Fuck meth, heroin, and crack, that's the triangle to stay away from and I refuse to touch.


----------



## DistortedCortex (Jun 16, 2013)

Amphetamines/weed/cocaine

Amphetamine is the only drug i would be comfortable taking again because of the amazing focus it gives,cocaine is to expensive and is bad in the long run,weed...weed just fucked me up and gave me depersonalization disorder along with frequent panic attacks.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Not interested, I'm not even into hard alkohol (hate the taste).

I have various other non substance related addictions...like compulsive-addictive information gathering and low tolerance for boredom.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Only weed. I would like to try with LSD just once to see how it goes.


----------



## ayitashia (Nov 16, 2013)

I've tried weed, mdma, LSD and cocaine. My boody has a shitty tolerance to all of them except for weed. 
Everytime I took one of the others I trhew up, got dizzy and week, and they didn't give me the effect they are suppossed to.
For example with MDMA my body just feels week and I have no energy to dance or move whatsoever.
The same goes for LSD wich made me feel really uncomfortable.
As for cocaine, even tough it gave me some great times(good conversations and extremelly good sex experiences), I fell the "fall" way too much, and it made me depressed and gave me anxiety attacks.
Soooo, no. Drugs haven't done me any good.
I still don't know why the hell my body doesn't tolerate them well, and why I can't get the effect I'm suppossed to get out of them.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

ayitashia said:


> I've tried weed, mdma, LSD and cocaine. My boody has a shitty tolerance to all of them except for weed.
> Everytime I took one of the others I trhew up, got dizzy and week, and they didn't give me the effect they are suppossed to.
> For example with MDMA my body just feels week and I have no energy to dance or move whatsoever.
> The same goes for LSD wich made me feel really uncomfortable.
> ...


Obviously that means you need to take less than recommended lol
When was the last time you popped a molly?


----------



## ayitashia (Nov 16, 2013)

Wh1zkey said:


> Obviously that means you need to take less than recommended lol
> When was the last time you popped a molly?



mmh nope, I've tried different amounts and small ones too and it's all the same.
Like a year ago, I think.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

ayitashia said:


> mmh nope, I've tried different amounts and small ones too and it's all the same.
> Like a year ago, I think.


you have to take even smaller amounts get the pills checked out next time you get one for authenticity because what you described is not characteristic of e.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Needs more categories, I only had 5 boxes to click on....

:dry:


(sometimes I'm surprised I'm still alive...)

-ZDD


Edit: "Just say No" wasn't one of the boxes I picked


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Not that I know of then again I doubt a literal few drags of weed in high School or around 18 is much of a misdemeanor when the UK has always given cautions for weed as a low ranking drug they cannot tax (just yet!); never really something that appealed to me, seeing how legal addictions and dependencies mess people up* let alone the times I have spent seeing actual drug addicts during highs, withdrawals and come down[er] periods.

*Seeing grandparents buy cigarettes over food when me and my Mother stayed with them once at age 4**(smoking a 'necessary' 20-40 a day at all costs), alcoholics that self medicate to avoid life issues 'letting out aggression through bar fights' and a former friend with children that believes weed 'straightens her out' when a psychiatrist had already warned her against self medicating with bipolar disorder and a cocktail of prescribed medicines.

**One died of lung cancer and the other from bowel cancer in the name of easy self medicating and never having to solve life issues.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Did some weed in college. Never got much from it. Not really interested in ever smoking anything of any sort nowadays anyway. Or doing any drugs for that matter... Hell, I am trying to quit drinking. Or at least cut back majorly.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Depends on where you live . 3rd world countries like the USA still consider marijuana to be of the same level as heroine, which is fucking retarded. So yeah, I believe all drugs should be legal, but that's just the liberal talking.

I've used Alcohol, Marijuana and Magic Truffels. I still consider alcohol to be the worst choice.


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

none


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Only my daily shot of Crocodille. :crazy::bored:


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I would try. I haven't used any of those, though, they're extremely difficult to get here and I don't want to end up in jail or anything for such a thing as drugs.


----------



## Totally Baked (Feb 1, 2014)

Weed. Daily.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

letter_to_dana said:


> I've tried marijuana, ecstasy and dmt.
> I've smoked weed many times in the past, now I do it occasionally. Ecstasy I tried 3 times and dmt once. Anyway i'm not really around people who do them often and I guess it's better.
> For me, weed is really good once in a while.:wink:


DMT you say? I'm actually really curious on this particular molecule. Would you mind telling me your experience on it? You can post on my wall or PM me if you don't want to say it on this forum.

And like everyone else, good ol' Mary Jane has been my favorite.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

GoosePeelings said:


> I would try. I haven't used any of those, though, they're extremely difficult to get here and I don't want to end up in jail or anything for such a thing as drugs.


At least you're being open about it. As long as you have a close group of friends you can trust and have common sense about using the drugs, then go for it. I would recommend getting MDMA/Ecstasy. There's a bunch of fakes going around in some areas, but doing some research online will help you a lot. Get a small group of friends with e. For the next few hours you will be having the blast of your life. High euphoria, you can't stop smiling. You're so happy and just want to hug your friends and talk about how much they mean to you. Sounds weird right now, but when the moment comes, it will be bliss. It is also hard to get addicted to e, unlike heroin/crack because of the instant high they give you while lasting only a few minutes.

ESTP
ESTP
ESFP
ESTJ

All 4 did some e and ended up huddling with each other xD cuz it felt that good :tongue:

INTJ
ESTP
ISTJ
ENFP

All 4 did some e, and what came off as a surprise was seeing INTJ and ISTJ react to this. I will not reveal much here. All I can say was, one of the best bonding experiences.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes weed and cocaine11


----------



## Osytek (Feb 11, 2014)

i haven't used drugs


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

Tried cocaine in the past but not for at least a year, some might consider it ironic but I haven't used much else/really wanted to, never tried marijuana, don't drink alcohol anymore or smoke tobacco, during a depressive time I did contemplate trying heroin but never did (one good thing about having certain medical procedures here is you get propofol/fentanyl for some of them :happy


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucky Luciano said:


> I have not done drugs except weed.. I´d like to try ecstasy but none of that highly addictive stuff.


MDMA isn't addictive - it's all in your head.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Weed, LSD, and amphetamines. Would like to try ecstasy at some point... I'd entertain the idea of trying cocaine but probably wouldn't end up doing it.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

No, never interested in even trying despite moving in circles where especially weed and coke are the "drugs of choice" (with alcohol).

I hate the feeling of being inebriated. I drink on occasion, but the amount of times I've been really drunk are few and far between. It's just not in me. Or maybe it is, and that's why I don't touch anything with a bargepole (I can be excessive with other stuff)


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

SeñorTaco said:


> MDMA isn't addictive - it's all in your head.


I never claimed that, I meant that I don´t touch anything highly addictive.


----------



## Pickled Ocean (Feb 7, 2014)

My name is Pickled Ocean, and I'm a dissociative.

Sent from my thing with a thing with another thing.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes. I smoke weed everyday and have for a long time. I did a lot of mushrooms and LSD in my late teens and early 20s. Did coke once in a while. Enjoyed all those drugs honestly. But will never do any of them again. Well, coke possibly, but I doubt it. Done ecstasy, it is decent but overpriced. I like shrooms and acid better. Acid was my favorite. I like pills. Opiates and stimulants particularly. Never done meth, crack or heroin. Those are trashy drugs.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Not enough. I am open to experimenting in the right environment, with the right people, and with the right drugs. All of which I would deem.

Also, cocaine shouldn't be grouped with crack. Ever. I don't care if it is derived, because those substances are hugely different. Do cocaine, and go to work the next day. Do crack, and disappear for two weeks.

Also, to those who say "no to drugs" go back to your legal peddlers and give _them_ your money. I'm sure with all their conflicting side effects, and drugs pushed almost solely for money won't harm you. ;P I'd sooner smoke a joint than take lipitor, ritalan, or an acetaminophen.

Anyone worth their salt knows that the war on drugs was pushed from above only after they allowed them to spread in the first place. It is called control. So, go snort your zoloft while my brothers in spirit stay in jail. Agendas: I work for my own, and don't force others en masse. Can they say that?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Lucky Luciano said:


> I have not done drugs except weed.. I´d like to try ecstasy but none of that highly addictive stuff.


Ironically, while ecstasy isn't a very addictive drug, it is one of the more highly damaging drugs to the brain with just limited uses.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Antipode said:


> Ironically, while ecstasy isn't a very addictive drug, it is one of the more highly damaging drugs to the brain with just limited uses.


Use X once every three months to prevent any major damage; it only releases all your feel goods at once. Also, that is how long it takes for the brain to build it all back up. Give them time to build back up, and be smart about it. It isn't addictive at all. It only makes you feel euphoric. People just like feeling that way.

You cannot die from X directly, but you can die from dehydration. Drink plenty of OJ, and maybe buy a mouth guard. 

If you don't want the harsh crashing side effects get some molly in capsule form--the pure form of the drug without the amphetamine.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

DustOfShard said:


> Use X once every three months to prevent any major damage; it only releases all your feel goods at once. Also, that is how long it takes for the brain to build it all back up. Give them time to build back up, and be smart about it. It isn't addictive at all. It only makes you feel euphoric. People just like feeling that way.
> 
> You cannot die from X directly, but you can die from dehydration. Drink plenty of OJ, and maybe buy a mouth guard.
> 
> If you don't want the harsh crashing side effects get some molly in capsule form--the pure form of the drug without the amphetamine.


I can't comment on any research regarding gaps between uses of ecstasy, but I would be at least "wary" of telling people that it is okay that way. Ecstasy really is a disastrous drug on the brain--just 4 uses is considered teetering on the edge of having no issues and having issues.

---

But I'm glad you managed to find a way for it to work for you, but I wouldn't guarantee it'd work for everyone. 

However, as always, do what you want, but make sure you are well aware of what "could" happen.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Antipode said:


> I can't comment on any research regarding gaps between uses of ecstasy, but I would be at least "wary" of telling people that it is okay that way. Ecstasy really is a disastrous drug on the brain--just 4 uses is considered teetering on the edge of having no issues and having issues.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


That isn't a way for me. It actually releases neurotransmitters AND that is how long it takes for the brain to naturally replenish those same transmitters. That is science, my friend.

Also, some people just have addictive personalities: know yourself. 

If they aren't naturally wary they shouldn't be taking it in the first place. I promote knowledge, and not banning. Individuals should live for themselves, and life has risks. I gave general guidelines which, like anything in life, imply risk if misused. People lack the fear of life these days by not thinking for themselves (not implying you here). Where is my Brothers Grimm fairy tales which teaches a harsh lesson by not trying to hide the consequences? Oh, that's right, Disney took over . . . tsk, tsk.

Carry on!


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

I forgot to add, the standard dose is 100mc the first hour followed by 50mc promptly after then just coast.

Keep those electrolytes up, too! Take a break every two hours to physically relax/rest, or whatever.

Also, don't trust just any dealer. There is a lot of fake, harmful shit out there, and preparation is key. I recommend developing a system. Buy a kit and test it in the bathroom or something first. So what if you spend a little extra when you are looking out for yourself! Link below:

Testing Kits | DanceSafe.Org


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

mg* >_>

I blame my phone! lol


----------



## Trout (Feb 15, 2014)

I haven't, but I'm not opposed to the majority of drugs, and I recognize that most are relatively harmless (also pro-legalization of most; especially since it will allow the government to regulate and tax it, thus gaining an additional source of income, and effectively wiping out black market drug dealers). I do want to try marijuana, sometime in the future, but I'll wait until it gets legalized, since honestly, I don't want to go to jail for something so inconsequential.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

All of them. Just all of 'em.
If you don't detect sarcasm within this sentence then please tell the person sitting next to you.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucky Luciano said:


> I never claimed that, I meant that I don´t touch anything highly addictive.


So is the other drugs, they are all in your head. I've tried some "highly addictive" drugs and never got hooked. You just gotta prioritise. You don't just snort a line and be like OH SHIT NOW IM HOOKED FOREVER. It's more like "Ya, its cool but nah, I've got other things to be concerned about." Some people spiral into addiction because it's hard to fight it but it's all in your head. Try whatever but make sure you make it a point to come out of it alive.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I can't recommend Erowid enough for people who are thinking of or want guides or a preview of how drugs can be.


Also - there are only 4 drugs that cause brain-cell death - meth, cocaine, mdma/molly/ecstasy, and heroin (dopamine specific). Other than that, some cause changes in brain structure, but moderation should keep you safe. And by moderation, I mean being able to count on your fingers and maybe toes how many times you've done any drug, and keeping it that way.


----------



## Tauke (Feb 10, 2014)

Never had any kind of drug except alcohol. Even though marihuana is technically legal here, no one uses it except tourists and foreigners.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Never plan to try them. I made the same promise to myself about drinking too. Both were decided based on something very much so personal regarding not only me but my family.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I have. They should be legalized btw. All of them.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I have never done drugs in my entire life. I haven't even smoked a cigarette. I do drink, however, but I have never been drunk. I am fairly straight-edge.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Curiously said:


> I have. They should be legalized btw. All of them.


Hear Hear.




RainyAutumnTwilight said:


> I have never done drugs in my entire life. I haven't even smoked a cigarette. I do drink, however, but I have never been drunk. I am fairly straight-edge.


.... You know alcohol is a drug, right? It's a social stigma to say "drugs and alcohol" because alcohol is more socially approved.


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep, I've done some of them. Answered the poll and whatnot. Had to check the "other" box as there are whole categories missing. I never did anything that I believe had an extremely high addiction potential but that in and of itself is pretty subjective. It's been a long time though. Life moved on and so did I, and so there's not been time to even "think" about revisiting that part of my life. Well that and some of them you just simply can't find without connections. Lots of people would love to try MDMA. Try actually finding real MDMA. Fat chance. Not gonna happen in my neck of the woods. So the past is now past. I don't regret anything, for what it's worth. Even the bad experiences (only a few) were experiences...I understood the risk I was taking and accepted it up front. I don't take those risks anymore, but don't regret the times when I did.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

yes


----------



## Obedear (Jan 31, 2014)

Weighed the risks and effort of acquisition vs potential benefits and decided it wasn't worth the bother.

I may try weed at some point out of curiosity, although quite frankly I can't stand the smell.


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

I smoke weed and drink alcohol (which I feel should be on the poll) on the occasion. I've also done my fair share of psychedelic/hallucinogenic drugs. I enjoy finding new perspectives after riding a mind bending experience. 

Also I've smoked cigarettes for about over a year, and I hate them. But blame myself for keeping it up. 

For those not common recreational drug users, there are three main categories:

1) Stimulants: Drugs that speed you up some body process (caffeine, nicotine, meth, crack) 
2) Depressants: Drugs that slow down some body process (alcohol, pain pills, sleeping pills) 
3) Psychedelics/Hallucinogen: Drugs that change our consciousness, or sharply alter our perceptions (Mushrooms, weed , LSD, mescaline) 

Weed can have depressant and stimulant qualities, depending on the strain--and species. (Indica or Sativa)


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

I wish it didn't say "NO TO DRUGS" but something like "nah". I don't do drugs, but I'm not necessarily against them.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

HA. No.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I have tried many things <3


----------



## RaeLizz (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm likely an ISTP, could be INTP or even ISFP.

Some people may be tired of me talking about my addiction, but this one is a little different.
Started at 11: weed
13: alcohol, LSD, dramamine (first overdose...)
14: ecstasy (I'd save my lunch money for pills. I was already a lil addict.)
15: amphetamine, hydocodone
16: cocaine
17: hydromorphone, ocydodone, oxymorphone, fentynal
18: heroin
19: meth, crack

By 20, full blown homeless IV heroin/coke addict in West Oakland.
I almost had 6 months and relapsed on vicodin a week ago  Just did my last shot of h hopefully forever!!
Be careful with the pills everyone, it was too easy and didn't take long to hit my bottom. Dangerous shizz.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Not recently. I prefer my drugs prescribed.


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

For the purpose for this thread I am gonna fill in Marijuana. It's legal though in my country. And good fun at times, teehee! :tongue:


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Never have and don't plan to. 

Off topic: My nephew was into drugs. We thought he was turning his life around and starting to get things together. Overdosed last year. He was in his early twenties when he died from an overdose.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

jamaix said:


> Never have and don't plan to.
> 
> Off topic: My nephew was into drugs. We thought he was turning his life around and starting to get things together. Overdosed last year. He was in his early twenties when he died from an overdose.


I don't think it's off topic. It's too sad when I see intelligent, capable, valuable, and loveable people suffer or die like that. 

I have done a lot of different kinds of drugs and have been overdosed with LSD (someone thought it would be amusing to squeeze fifty plus hits into my mouth when I was a teenager). I hope people understand how serious the repercussions can be. I've also had close friends and loved ones become addicted to heroine and pain killers. My mother's been addicted to pot since I was a child, and my father sold crack for a while.

I might take the poll and also choose NO TO DRUGS because sobriety is very valuable indeed...as is sanity and physical health. Certainly as a youth I was interested in experimenting and I don't see anything wrong with that attitude, but it can be dangerous in so many ways. 

My own sad story (like above) is about drinking. A really interesting guy I knew in college dressed up like Fidel Castro for Halloween (he idolized him)...and he loved to read Gabriel Garcia Marquez. He was middle class vegan who worked in a butcher counter...super interesting guy. Very interesting to talk to and very smart and quirky. He drank too much and rode his bike towards home one night. It's serious stuff...please be careful.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

meltedsorbet said:


> I don't think it's off topic. It's too sad when I see intelligent, capable, valuable, and loveable people suffer or die like that.


So true. We loved my nephew so much. He was a great guy, loved to clown around and loved by nearly everyone. He even got involved in helping others get clean. He just couldn't seem to do it for himself. He was incredibly bright, academically gifted. I am tearing up now just thinking about him. I really miss him.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

I've dabbled, to say the least. It was fun, I laughed, I cried, I laughed some more. But I feel myself outgrowing that part of my life, which I have felt coming for a while now. Though I do smoke weed fairly regularly. So I can't say I don't do them now, because frankly I like them. But these days, I'm not as eager to drop acid or snort shit up my nose, I simply don't feel like it.

I have mixed feelings regarding drugs, because my advice would be that one should stay clear of drugs and from just doing that and if they happen to be average to moderately intelligent they'll probably have an upper hand with the people around them on a day to day basis, everyone seems to be high on something these days.. But I honestly don't regret my experiences with illicit drugs because they do change a person and I wouldn't be who I am today and I wouldn't have had some of the most beautiful experiences that I've had. That being said, I don't promote anyone else to do them.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

jamaix said:


> So true. We loved my nephew so much. He was a great guy, loved to clown around and loved by nearly everyone. He even got involved in helping others get clean. He just couldn't seem to do it for himself. He was incredibly bright, academically gifted. I am tearing up now just thinking about him. I really miss him.


I am really sorry. It can be really hard to quit some addictions, and it certainly sounds like he tried very hard. I'm glad he was able to enrich the time you had together, and to help others as well. He sounds like an interesting fellow and I'm sorry he's gone.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Personally, I've never done any drugs at all and I've always had a strong aversion to drug dependencies, even those prescribed by doctors. I tend to have a very strong avoidance to anything of that sort. If I can do without them, even if it's more uncomfortable, I will opt to do so.

That being said, I haven't done the research on certain drugs. I'm open to the notion that some drugs may enhance the quality of one's life or lead to heightened states of mental activity, so I do not condemn all drugs on the basis of their illegality. I am, however, strongly against taking illegal drugs personally because I do not wish to alter my brain chemistry in any way whatsoever.

That's generally where I stand on the matter.


----------



## RaeLizz (Mar 21, 2012)

jamaix said:


> So true. We loved my nephew so much. He was a great guy, loved to clown around and loved by nearly everyone. He even got involved in helping others get clean. He just couldn't seem to do it for himself. He was incredibly bright, academically gifted. I am tearing up now just thinking about him. I really miss him.


Also so sorry to hear addiction took your nephew from you. It's a monster and it's shocking to a lot of people the amazing people it decides to bring down.


----------



## HardChiller420 (Apr 14, 2014)

I smoke weed on a regular basis....usually all the other drugs came after I've been drinking (cocaine, MDMA). haven't had a drink in about a year so those aren't really on my mind anymore. But I have definitely delved into the realm of psychedelics (LSD, mushrooms, DMT). Used to use as an escape....now it's more for meditation and inspiration


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I used to smoke a lot off weed

ESTP


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Just prescription medication.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

Why would people use drugs? Its just stupid.


----------



## RaeLizz (Mar 21, 2012)

InsanityAware said:


> Why would people use drugs? Its just stupid.


When I was 11 I wasn't the best at making decisions. And from then on on, it was an addiction.
And some people are predisposed to drug addiction (I don't think it's coincidence half my family is alcoholic. And I never met that part of my family.) because it is an illness. That's not something made up by AA or NA either.
Stigma against addiction fits in there with stigma against mental illness and I'm soooo tired of both, thus my long ass response to your one sentence...

Edit: or two sentences, whatevs


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

RaeLizz said:


> When I was 11 I wasn't the best at making decisions. And from then on on, it was an addiction.
> And some people are predisposed to drug addiction (I don't think it's coincidence half my family is alcoholic. And I never met that part of my family.) because it is an illness. That's not something made up by AA or NA either.
> Stigma against addiction fits in there with stigma against mental illness and I'm soooo tired of both, thus my long ass response to your one sentence...
> 
> Edit: or two sentences, whatevs


I am 14 and my sister keeps offering me hookah, i refuse everytime, i don't see the need to use it.


----------



## RaeLizz (Mar 21, 2012)

InsanityAware said:


> I am 14 and my sister keeps offering me hookah, i refuse everytime, i don't see the need to use it.


That's awesome, glad you're able to do that. But some people are really struggling when they first decide to use drugs or they're not mature enough. There's a lot of reasons why, just want you to know it's more complicated than that.


----------

